# Horse Trainers in Orange County?



## teafortwo (Nov 14, 2009)

I know there are ton orange county, but which ones are the most recommended and least recommended? Also I'm looking for an A show hunter/jumper/eq trainer. I'd love the help Thanks.


----------



## justinebee (Jul 21, 2010)

well i lived in so cal until about a year ago, but i lived in the south bay, so the only trainers i know of are in palos verdes :/ but you could do a search online (like on google), thats where i usually find instructors if i need them


----------



## teafortwo (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks, I did do a Google search and I have an appt. with a trainer Saturday. I was hoping to find recommendations based off personal experience. But oh well I guess no luck with this thread.


----------

